# 622 to DVDR via component



## ASOT (Apr 7, 2006)

I did a search here, but didn’t find anyone using component connections.

I am trying to figure out the best way to hook up a new DVDR to offload content from the 622. I understand all the HD stuff and that all recordings will have to be SD with the 622 set at 480i.

I have the 622 going out to an AVR using the component output. And then, component out to the TV from the AVR. Can I just stick the DVDR inline between the 622 and the AVR? To play a DVD, I would turn off the 622?

Or

I have heard others talk about using s-video from TV1 and I could do that, but as I understand the AVR... you must use the same connection type along the whole path (s-video to the tv) So this would be:

622 to DVDR (s-vid)
DVDR to AVR (s-vid)
AVR to TV (s-vid)

Using this method, I would have to select a different input on the AVR (like video 3 or something) when I want to record. I can live with this if it will work. In fact, the more I think of it, this may be the best method… whole new path for recording. But then for playback, I’m only getting s-video. 

I do have a separate DVD player that could be used for playback, hooked up by component to the AVR DVD inputs. Maybe this is a better approach for playback of DVD’s?

Basically, I’m a little confused on the whole picture here. Any suggestions?

Ron


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

So am I Ron? NOt sure what you are trying to accomplish. If you have a DVDR that accept Component there is nothing stoping you from feeding it component from the 622. As to getting it from the DVDR to the TV, well that depends on what your DVDR has. Most DVDRs I have seen only have svideo and composite going into them so I have not played with one that has component. 

ANother option would be to use HDMI to your TV if you have a HDMI or DVI connector and then take the component to your DVDR. 

Is that what you are looking for?


----------



## ASOT (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks Ron, I think that helped.

Yes my DVDR has component in and outs, so maybe Im just making this too hard (or it's getting too late).

I guess that I am confirming that the 622 will output (when set to 480i) to a DVDR via component. Most of the discussions seem to be using S-video.

So, connect via component inline between 622 and AVR... set output to 480i on the 622 and I should be good to go?

btw, I do have HDMI connections on the 622 and TV, but not on DVDR or AVR, so I'm not quite at the HDMI level. 

Thanks, 

Ron


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Has to be 480i? Trying to remember if you can set your componenet to 480i. I know you can do 1080i, 720p, and 480p but I am not sure if there is a 480i setting. Memory is bad..  

Why 480i? If they are going to the trouble of providing component in and out you would think they would allow higher than 480i.


----------



## ASOT (Apr 7, 2006)

Well this is my first DVDR, so I'm kinda new to this, but.... 

I currently have all component connections... 622 to AVR to a HD TV. The 622 is set to output at 1080i 6x9.

My aim is to offload HD and SD recordings from the 622 to the DVDR. 

My understandings (if correct):

1) To offload content from the 622, I must replay the recording and output to the DVDR... recording as it is playing.

2) The 622 will not output anything higher than 480i to a DVD recorder. Hence the need to set the 622 to 480i 4x6#2.

So my original question, basically, was to confirm that this will work using component connections or do I have to output with s-vid to record off the 622.

Thanks for your help,

Ron


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

ASOT said:


> Thanks Ron, I think that helped.
> 
> Yes my DVDR has component in and outs, so maybe Im just making this too hard (or it's getting too late).
> 
> ...


If you take the component out of the 622 to the DVD-R then you are going to have to set it to 480P or I which will also set you to viewing only in that resolution on your HDTV (It changes the resolution on both the component & HDMI). You will be better served to come out of the S-Video and L/R audio jacks which automatically sends you 480 I. Of course it would be easier to take the A/V jacks out of TV2 at 480 I into the DVD-R and the record section of the DVD-R will do the conversion to 480P. That is the way I have my DVD recorder (mine is a dual format/dual layer unit) hooked up. The advantage to taking the S-vid out is the 16x9 on HD programs but you will not be able to record from it without watching it on TV 1. The advantage to using TV2 with AV out is you can play back to the record while watching TV 1 but the disadvantage is that the recording will be 4x3 on the recording from the output of TV2, I have contacted Dish as to why it crops the sides of the show that are recorded in 16x9 shows. They have confirmed that it does do this and there are no plans to change this feature.


----------



## ASOT (Apr 7, 2006)

whatchel1 said:


> If you take the component out of the 622 to the DVD-R then you are going to have to set it to 480P or I which will also set you to viewing only in that resolution on your HDTV (It changes the resolution on both the component & HDMI). You will be better served to come out of the S-Video and L/R audio jacks which automatically sends you 480 I. Of course it would be easier to take the A/V jacks out of TV2 at 480 I into the DVD-R and the record section of the DVD-R will do the conversion to 480P. That is the way I have my DVD recorder (mine is a dual format/dual layer unit) hooked up. The advantage to taking the S-vid out is the 16x9 on HD programs but you will not be able to record from it without watching it on TV 1. The advantage to using TV2 with AV out is you can play back to the record while watching TV 1 but the disadvantage is that the recording will be 4x3 on the recording from the output of TV2, I have contacted Dish as to why it crops the sides of the show that are recorded in 16x9 shows. They have confirmed that it does do this and there are no plans to change this feature.


Ok, so if I understand you correctly, by using s-vid, I will not have to change the setting on the 622 to 480... it will out put that way.

Also, using TV1 s-vid, it will record at 16x9, but you can not watch anything other than what is being recorded. (thats ok with me).

By using TV2 s-vid, you can watch different program on TV1, but TV2 will record in 4x3 only.

Now here's my question... I dont mind changing the output of the 622 when recording if I use component. I will only be offloading content from the 622 when I'm not watching any thing else. So it would be no problem to switch the 622 to 480 and then back to 1080 when I'm done.

Will it still record 16x9 using component this way? Is there any benefit to using component over s-vid or because it will all be 480 anyway, there will be no benefit to using component.

Very good information and thank you very much.

Ron


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

If anyone is interested, I'm able to record to a Panasonic DVD recorder and maintain the original aspect ratio (16x9) by connecting the 622 via the S-video output and making sure that the media is DVD Ram. Prior to using DVD Ram, the DVD recorder would convert the picture from 16x9 to 4x3. After I started using DVD Ram, the recordings are still in 16x9 which I'm very happy with. I don't even have to change the resolution on the 622, I leave it on 720p all the time.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

lujan said:


> If anyone is interested, I'm able to record to a Panasonic DVD recorder and maintain the original aspect ratio (16x9) by connecting the 622 via the S-video output and making sure that the media is DVD Ram. Prior to using DVD Ram, the DVD recorder would convert the picture from 16x9 to 4x3. After I started using DVD Ram, the recordings are still in 16x9 which I'm very happy with. I don't even have to change the resolution on the 622, I leave it on 720p all the time.


Why would using a RAM disc make any difference it is just a 2 sided recordable DVD medium. The difference is the fact that you are coming out of the TV 1 S-video output on the 622. If you hook up your recorder to the composite TV2 and use the RAM disc it is still going to get only a 4x3 picture. The medium that you use will make no difference at all. In fact if you use a standard DVD on the setup you have now it will be in 16x9 on the HD also. It is also going to be costing you much more to use the RAM disc than using a standard or RW type disc.


----------



## ASOT (Apr 7, 2006)

lujan said:


> If anyone is interested, I'm able to record to a Panasonic DVD recorder and maintain the original aspect ratio (16x9) by connecting the 622 via the S-video output and making sure that the media is DVD Ram. Prior to using DVD Ram, the DVD recorder would convert the picture from 16x9 to 4x3. After I started using DVD Ram, the recordings are still in 16x9 which I'm very happy with. I don't even have to change the resolution on the 622, I leave it on 720p all the time.


You may leave the 622 on 720p, but the output of the s-vid connections are still only 480.

And from what whatchel1 says, you must be using the TV1 s-vid to get the 16x9. Can you confirm that you are using TV1 s-vid? Are you sure you didnt change anything except the type of meda?

Ron


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

I'm sure I didn't change anything but the media. Even the Panasonic manual says that it will support 16x9 if you use DVD Ram rather than any other type of media. I'll see if I can find the manual on a web site somewhere and point to the exact page.


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

lujan said:


> I'm sure I didn't change anything but the media. Even the Panosonic manual says that it will support 16x9 if you use DVD Ram rather than any other type of media. I'll see if I can find the manual on a web site somewhere and point to the exact page.


My Hitachi camcorder can use DVD-RAM or DVD-R but can only record in 16x9 format to a DVD-RAM disk. I'm not sure why.

16x9 format has more data and DVD-RAM disks are faster so maybe that's why. Just thinking out loud. :scratch:


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

lujan said:


> I'm sure I didn't change anything but the media. Even the Panasonic manual says that it will support 16x9 if you use DVD Ram rather than any other type of media. I'll see if I can find the manual on a web site somewhere and point to the exact page.


Go to this site:

http://www2.panasonic.com/webapp/wc...24987&surfCategory=DVD Recorders&displayTab=R

Click on "Operating Instructions" toward the bottom of the page and then go to page 4. It says in the middle of the page:

Recording 16:9 aspect picture - DVD Ram

DVD Ram is the only media that can record a 16X9 movie/show on this recorder.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

lujan said:


> Go to this site:
> 
> http://www2.panasonic.com/webapp/wc...24987&surfCategory=DVD Recorders&displayTab=R
> 
> ...


I have the DMR-ES35V model (it is a combo VHS/DVD unit) and I had not noticed that it says something like this in mine as well. In my manual it is just marked w/ a little x and a notation that it records in 4x3. Guess I will have to get a few of the RAM disc so I can record to them then transfer to a standard disc on my PC. One other thing does your unit display the time of day on the front panel display?


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

Yes, my Panasonic displays the time of day on the front.


----------



## ASOT (Apr 7, 2006)

So, just to follow up on how it worked...

All my equipment is set up using component connections. I had to run a new s-vid line as follows:

Video:
622 (TV1 s-vid) to DVDR
DVDR (s-vid) to AVR
AVR (s-vid) to TV

Audio:
622 (TV1 composite) to DVDR
DVDR (composite) to AVR

So to record a show off the 622, I have to set the 622 to 4x6#2, set the AVR audio to recognize composite inputs (normaly set at Optical), and set the TV to Video 2 (new s-vid input)... whew !! I just received a new Harmony Remote, so we'll see if it can do all this in one step. Also, using this method, I can not watch anything else while it is recording, but I get 16x9.

I did some test recordings of HD material from the 622 to the HDD of the DVDR and they look pretty good. They display at 16x9, but they are letterboxed on all sides. During playback, I can use the zoom on the TV to fill the screen. PQ is good, not HD, but definately usable... Better than the SD channels.

I won't use the DVDR for playback of DVD's, because it is connected via s-vid and composite audio, but I have a separate DVD player connected via component and optical, so that won't be a problem.

I think this will work for me... Only doing it to archive off the 622.

Thanks for all the help.

Ron


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

lujan said:


> If anyone is interested, I'm able to record to a Panasonic DVD recorder and maintain the original aspect ratio (16x9) by connecting the 622 via the S-video output and making sure that the media is DVD Ram.


This is likely due to the fact that DVD does not support a display mode that DVD-RAM does.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

This has been discussed many times.

Component should be the best picture, but the 622 would need to be set to 480i so you will not be able to watch hi-def while recording (nice for pausing out commercials).

You're connections are about right. I connect my 622 to the TV with HDMI, then also connect the dvd recorder directly to the TV with component (this allows me to monitor the recorder without affecting the recording. 622 to DVDR with TV1 svideo (or TV2 in single mode) gives full control over aspect ration selection.

It would be cool to use TV2 in dual mode (you'd be able to watch something different while dubbing), but then you'd lose the aspect control.

You'll get a MUCH better wide-screen recording if you record an anamorphic DVD (leave the 622 as 16:9). If recording 4:3 you're better off with 4x3#2 (otherwise the 622 will distort the s-video to anamorphic). Right now your wasting valuable pixels recording black bars - recording anamorphic uses the entire image (that's how commercial DVDs do it).

When recording Std-Def Lbx (like Rescue-Me), I leave the 622 to 16x9 then Use the 622 zoom to remove the box. This send anamorphic (without a box) to the dvd recorder. Again, the object is to not waste picture real estate recording black bars.

The Philips recorders will not automatically set the anamorphic flag (needed to tell the dvd player to create a letterbox for a 4:3 TV). Best way around this is to record to RW, copy to a PC, set the flag (ifoedit), & reburn.

(mods should capture these instructions - I have to search for them everytime)
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?p=3783431&&#post3783431
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?p=8568824&highlight=ifoedit+anamorphic#post8568824
http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=370977&postcount=4
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=53738&highlight=ifoedit
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=39537&highlight=ifoedit


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

Ron Barry said:


> Has to be 480i? Trying to remember if you can set your componenet to 480i. I know you can do 1080i, 720p, and 480p but I am not sure if there is a 480i setting. Memory is bad..
> 
> Why 480i? If they are going to the trouble of providing component in and out you would think they would allow higher than 480i.


The Philips/Magnovox recorders have component in that accepts 480i only. It wouldn't know what to do with 480p since all std-def DVDs are recorded as 480i (a progressive DVD player converts 480i to 480p).

Even providing outputs higher then 480i is somewhat useless since the DVD source is only 480i. Up-conversion to progressive works well, but most hi-def TVs can do it better then the DVD player anyway.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Didn't know that David.. Always thought 480p was more than a DVD convert feature. Always nice to learn something new.  

I will place your links on our Tips Sticky.. Thanks!


----------



## ASOT (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks David_Levin.

I'm still learning alot about all this. I will try some of your suggestions. I'm not real happy with the set up I have now.

So you have:

622 to DVDR (s-vid)
DVDR to TV (component)

622 set at 480i and leave at 16x9

I thought the path always had to be the same type (component to component)... but maybe this is only for my AVR? I think you have turned on a light bulb in my head here.

Also, If I read your post correctly, you are inputing from the 622 to the DVDR with s-vid? Isn't that the weakest link? Or maybe I'm reading wrong and you are inputing the DVDR via component.

I have a Polaroid, which is made by Phillips? So I'm up a creek until I get a burner for my computer.

It is such a shame to see a beautiful HD recording reduced to crap after recording. I understand that it will never be HD, but it seems it could do better than what I'm getting.

Thanks for looking up those links. I did do some searching here, but it seemed to all be s-vid discussions. 

Thanks again David_Levin.

Ron


----------



## Zaphod (Aug 31, 2006)

I to have been struggling with getting HD content burned to DVD. My old burner only copied in 4:3. After seeing other burning at 16:9, I did the research and found a nice Sony that accepts 16:9 input. The resulting video quality is not bad for sd. My big gripe is loosing 5.1 sound. Does anyone have a solution for that? I haven’t seen any DVD recorders that have optical inputs.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

If you want 5.1 sound, BUY the movie.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

ASOT said:


> Thanks David_Levin.
> So you have:
> 
> 622 to DVDR (s-vid)
> ...


No, my 622 is generally left for hi-def (720 or 1080). Doesn't really matter since the s-video port will be converted to 480i anyway. Now, the aspect ratio ("format" button) does matter for TV1 (and TV2 if in shared mode). You need to mess with the aspect ratio to get anamorphic to come out the s-video port.



ASOT said:


> I thought the path always had to be the same type (component to component)... but maybe this is only for my AVR? I think you have turned on a light bulb in my head here.


AVR=Audio/Video Receiver. Sure. Many receivers will not convert one format to another. Though many now do. For example, some receivers will convert all inputs to HDMI so you only need 1 connection to the TV. This is great as long as you're satisfied with the scalers in the receiver.

But, there's no reason you can't use the receiver to select the SVideo source for the DVDR while also running a component line from the DVDR directly to the TV (and/or HDMI from the 622 to the TV). This works because the 622 has all it's outputs active all the time. With this connection the TV is not relying on the AV receiver for video. These days, my receiver is switching mostly Audio (all hi-def video is running through a separate 4:1 DVI switcher).



ASOT said:


> Also, If I read your post correctly, you are inputing from the 622 to the DVDR with s-vid? Isn't that the weakest link? Or maybe I'm reading wrong and you are inputing the DVDR via component.


Well, yes. S-Video is not as good as component (though it's better then composite). It's a compromise. Most DVD recorders don't have component in anyway. Like I said, I want to be able to watch HDTV while recording to DVD so I can clip commercials. If you use component to the DVDR you need to set the 622 to 480i and you will no longer be watching hi-def.

You should compare for yourself (recording component vs s-video) and decide.


----------



## KKlare (Sep 24, 2004)

We got up-converting 720/1080-output DVD recorders and as mentioned here component 480i inputs but has anyone seen 720 or 1080 input recorders? BTW, which are those component-input recorders, if any for 480p or better?

-Ken


----------



## ASOT (Apr 7, 2006)

Once again, thank you very much David_Levin. Very helpful information.

After re-reading your post and follow-up post, I think I see much clearer now. 

I haven't had the time this weekend to do any testing, but my DVDR does have component in and out, so I will do a comparison.

I dont need to watch while recording.... just trying to off load to DVDR with the best possible PQ.

I will let you all know how it turns out.

Ron


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

Well for best picture quality you definately want to record widescreen as 16:9 anamorphic. That'll make a bigger difference then S-Video/Component. Should be easily visible.


----------



## Zaphod (Aug 31, 2006)

lujan said:


> If you want 5.1 sound, BUY the movie.


What incredible wisdom. Come to think about it I guess I should return my DVD recorder and just hook up my old VHS, after all if we want a good recording we should just buy it.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

I have one of the Phillips DVDR with the 480i inputs as well. Works great. I second everything David said. The only thing I didn't see mentioned was the fact that when you watch one of your Widescreen 16:9 recorded shows you will need to make sure you switch the aspect ratio of the TV to FULL or WIDE to stretch it out. Otherwise you will get a 16:9 picture squished into a 4:3 Box.

Interestingly enough to date no one has ever produced a DVDR that has any Optical inputs. Philips actully had planned on a model and even had a brochure about it online but for some reason they never actually made it. Or at least it was never available here in the states.


----------



## ASOT (Apr 7, 2006)

ibglowin said:


> I have one of the Phillips DVDR with the 480i inputs as well. Works great. I second everything David said. The only thing I didn't see mentioned was the fact that when you watch one of your Widescreen 16:9 recorded shows you will need to make sure you switch the aspect ratio of the TV to FULL or WIDE to stretch it out. Otherwise you will get a 16:9 picture squished into a 4:3 Box.


Yes, I had to do that too.

Update: I did connect via Component last night. 622 to DVDR to AVR to TV. I set the 622 to 480i and 16x9. I left the zoom to normal.

I then playback a HD recording from the 622 and record to the DVDR. The picture I get is a 4x3 with black bars on the sides. Using the 622 zoom will change the pic only slightly... that is, it seems to be zooming, only it is doing it within the 4x3 area.

Playing the DVDR recording, the picture was still 4x3, but then I was able to use the zoom on the TV to fill the screen. PQ was great. Not HD, but very good. I compared this to a S-vid recording of the same material and, although I'm not an expert, I can see a difference. The Component recording seems to have better color and more overall richness.

I burned a DVD with this component recording and played it back on a 4x3 TV. It may be distorted a bit... not sure, but my wife said the faces looked elongated.

David_Levin, 
When you say, _"Well for best picture quality you definately want to record widescreen as 16:9 anamorphic."_.... This means I should try one of the 622 zooms before recording? Like I mentioned above... when using one of the 622 zooms, it only zooms within the 4x3 area, but I can see how this may work.

I really like the component set up better and I will try recording using some of the zooms next.

Once I get the recordings done correctly, I can think about getting them to work on a 4x3 TV (DVD burner for computer).

Ron


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

ASOT said:


> I then playback a HD recording from the 622 and record to the DVDR. The picture I get is a 4x3 with black bars on the sides.


This gets tricky because there are a HUGE number of permutations depending on the recording options and if you're playing back on a 4:3 or 16:9 TV.

Anamorphic... The goal is to produce a DVD that works the same way as a commercial DVD. No black bars should be recorded to the DVD (well, if the source is wider then 16:9 there will be some top/bottom boxing)

For your experiments make sure your source is from a hi-def channel and the picture is filling the screen. If you put your TV is 4:3 mode you should see a distorted image that has pillar bars (bars on the sides). Note that on some TVs aspect selection is not available with 720/1080 source. There are some situations where the 622 format key doesn't do anything (I believe hi-def source with 4:3 TV might be one of them -> you get a message: Letterbox Only).



ASOT said:


> Using the 622 zoom will change the pic only slightly... that is, it seems to be zooming, only it is doing it within the 4x3 area.


This can get weird when playing back from the DVD recorder. Sometimes it helps to think of the recorder as a device that records native 4:3 where widescreen is recorded with the horizontal axis scrunched down (anamorphic).

Remember that the aspect selection on the TV is independent for the different sources. So, when you were watching the DVD recorder the TV was probably in 4:3 mode. Since your telling the TV that there's no picture in the widescreen area its putting the entire picture in the 4:3 space. The TV is putting the black bars on the sides and nothing you do at the source is going to change that.



ASOT said:


> Playing the DVDR recording, the picture was still 4x3, but then I was able to use the zoom on the TV to fill the screen. PQ was great. Not HD, but very good. I compared this to a S-vid recording of the same material and, although I'm not an expert, I can see a difference. The Component recording seems to have better color and more overall richness.


This statement is a bit confusing. The picture will always be 4:3 if the TV is in 4:3 mode. If the source is anamorphic the TV needs to be in 16:9 mode. I really wouldn't call this zoom. If you're zooming, your cutting off parts of the picture you don't want to see. 16:9 is stretching the horizontally challenged anamorphic source to fill the screen.



ASOT said:


> I burned a DVD with this component recording and played it back on a 4x3 TV. It may be distorted a bit... not sure, but my wife said the faces looked elongated.


Well, if the source was widescreen, and you're playing it back on a 4:3 TV you should be getting top/bottom black bars. If not the picture is definitely distorted.

Think of the anamorphic recording as 16:9 (widescreen), horizontally squished into a 4:3 frame. The player doesn't know (by looking at the picture), that it's distorted. It's just putting up the (squished) 4:3 on the 4:3 TV (a widscreen TV has the 16:9 mode to correct this).

There's a flag on the DVD that tells the player the content is anamorphic. Then, if the "TV Type" on the player is set to 4:3 (you should check this) the player will create a top/bottom letterbox (it squishes the picture vertically to balance out the anamorphic horizontal squishing). This still results in the best playback picture since the entire recorded frame is picture (not 4:3 with a letterbox).

As I said earlier in the thread, the Philips recorders do not automatically set the anamorphic flag. So you the DVD player will NOT know to create a letterbox. Playback on a 4:3 TV WILL be screwed up.

The way to correct this is to copy the recording to a PC, set the anamorphic flag, and re-bun the DVD.



ASOT said:


> When you say, _"Well for best picture quality you definitely want to record widescreen as 16:9 anamorphic."_.... This means I should try one of the 622 zooms before recording? Like I mentioned above... when using one of the 622 zooms, it only zooms within the 4x3 area, but I can see how this may work.


Hopefully I covered this already. But when recording anamprphic the 622 should NOT be zooming. You WANT to record a distorted 4:3 image. The distortion is corrected on playback.



ASOT said:


> Once I get the recordings done correctly, I can think about getting them to work on a 4x3 TV (DVD burner for computer).


Yes, get widescreen playback figured out first. If you do it right, the TV will be in 16:9 mode and NOT zooming anything. The picture should fill the screen (assuming you recorded widescreen source not greater then 16:9).

Once you get this working you just need to set the anamorphic flag for proper 4:3 TV playback.

Wow, that was tiring. This widescreen recording is confusing stuff. Too many options and switches. It's no wonder the general public is confused. In a perfect world all source material and all TVs would be 16:9 widescreen. You then wouldn't have to select aspect ratio (4:3, 16:9), and you'd never need a zoom button (it's mostly needed for playing std-def 4:3 Letterbox on a 16:9 TV). Note that letterbox source is not anamorphic. Top/Bottom black boxes are recorded on the image to keep the correct aspect ratio. If recording 4:3 letterbox source (like Battlestar Galactica), you can use the zoom to remove the letterbox on the 6:9 display. This will actually create a proper anamorphic source for recording.

It's hard to cover so much on 1 message. In the future, try to keep the questions specific and ask one at a time.


----------



## ASOT (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks David. Sorry if you thought I was asking multiple questions. I was only explaining the steps I took and then asked you one question at the end.

Anyway, I will do some more experiments.

I am getting conflicting suggestions here though...

you said, 
"If you do it right, the TV will be in 16:9 mode and NOT zooming anything. The picture should fill the screen."

ibglowin says, "
The only thing I didn't see mentioned was the fact that when you watch one of your Widescreen 16:9 recorded shows you will need to make sure you switch the aspect ratio of the TV to FULL or WIDE to stretch it out. Otherwise you will get a 16:9 picture squished into a 4:3 Box.

Right now I am seeing a 4x3 recording of a HD 16x9 source. I have to change the aspect ratio of the TV to fill the screen. Maybe "zoom" was not the right term to use in my previous post.

It seems to be a very good picture. So maybe I'm doing it right and the only thing left to do is to get the anamorphic flag for proper 4:3 TV playback.

Ron


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

I have my DVD recorder set to 16:9 and record via S-Video. When I play back I choose fill on the TV which fills the screen side to side and makes circles look round. When I am recording I have done the TV PIP comparing the recorders Component to the 622s HD channel via HDMI. frozen the image at a point where something is at the edge on one side. In the PIP it looks like I'm getting the full image from the 622. On SD fullscreen or SD widescreen letterboxed SD channels I need to use the 622's zoom to get it right before I record. Otherwise on a 4:3 I'll get black bars on the side of the recording.

Sort of trial and error depending on the source as letterboxed Sd needs to be handles different from SD full screen. So in effect I need to use at least three different zoom settings on the 622 depending on content.

Hope this helps.
Good Luck


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

ASOT said:


> you said,
> "If you do it right, the TV will be in 16:9 mode and NOT zooming anything. The picture should fill the screen."
> 
> ibglowin says, "
> The only thing I didn't see mentioned was the fact that when you watch one of your Widescreen 16:9 recorded shows you will need to make sure you switch the aspect ratio of the TV to FULL or WIDE to stretch it out. Otherwise you will get a 16:9 picture squished into a 4:3 Box.


It's a difference in terminology. ibglowin used the term stretch, not zoom.

Zooming has no effect on aspect ratio. It does not create any distortion. When you zoom, you're changing the size of the picture and cutting part off.

Think about what is happening when you watch 4:3 letterbox (sci-fi) with the 622 in widescreen mode.... A 4:3 image doesn't fill the screen to the sides. The 4:3 letterbox has black bars as part of the image on the top and bottom (to keep the aspect ratio).

So you have top/bottom black bars from the source. And, side black bars because you're watching 4:3 source on a 16:9 TV. So, you now have black bars on all 4 sides of the picture. You want to linearly expand the image to remove the bars. I call that zooming. Your cutting off the top and bottom. But, that's ok since there is nothing there you want to see.

In the early days of Letterboxing, they would sometimes put subtitles in the letterbox area. That seemed cool at first, but it became a problem when people with widescreen TVs zoom the bars off the screen.

To me, 16:9 is different then zooming. You're not removing any of the image. You're only stretching the image horizontally to distort back to the correct aspect ration.

The terminology is not a big deal as long as you understand what is going on (big difference in DVD picture quality between 16:9 anamprphic & 4:3 letterbox).


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

TBoneit said:


> I have my DVD recorder set to 16:9 and record via S-Video.


Actually, for most DVD Recorders the 16:9 setting has no effect on recording. It's needed for playback of anamorphic recording...

4:3 TV: Create a top bottom letterbox
16:9 TV: Leave the image alone - TV is wide so doesn't need a letterbox.

622 settings: This get a bit strange when your watching 4:3 source on a 16:9 TV. A 16:9 TV (in 16:9 mode) will horizontally stretch the image (that's why anamorphic works). But, stretching will screw up the aspect ratio of the 4:3 source.

So, with 4:3 source in 16:9 mode the 622 will squish the image horizontally assiming the 16:9 tv will stretch it back. The squishing creates the side bars. If you feed this to the DVD recorder you'll be recording the side bars (again a waste of real estate).

For 4:3 source (without letterbox) you generally want to put the 622 in TV#2 mode. Since the 622 now thinks you have a non-stretching TV it'll leave the source alone - which is how you want to record it (non-anamorphic).

Sometimes when we have black bars we're not always sure if they are part of the source or being created by the 622. One way to tell is to toggle to "grey bar" mode. If the 622 is creating the bars it'll turn them grey. If they are coming from the source they will not change.


----------



## mgotts (Feb 27, 2007)

hi,

you have the dmr es35v? the panasonic vcr dvdr?

how do you get it to work with your harmony 890??

ty


----------

